# More Free Patterns from Spotlight



## kiwirose (Aug 19, 2011)

Several different categories here. Some extra patterns than were shown on a Spotlight link posted yesterday.

http://www.spotlight.co.nz/yarn/

Select the category you want - e.g. Baby - then click on the name beneath the pattern you like and it will download as a pdf file.


----------



## ruth Roxanne (Mar 18, 2012)

:thumbup: Thanks!


----------



## rlmayknit (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks for this site. rlmayknit


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thankyou,kiwirose some nice patterns there,


----------



## San (Mar 9, 2011)

NICE SITE, THANKS.


----------



## ynotknit (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## knitty (Apr 4, 2011)

thanks great site


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

I am unable to print the pattern I want. Do you think it is the site or my computer? It is a PDF file. Thanks.

Never mind. I tried again and after much beeping and giving me grief, it finally printed.


----------



## AngelaChai (Dec 14, 2011)

thanks for sharing!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Thank you for the link.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks for the link.


----------

